# Wie nerve ich den Sitznachbar im Flugzeug ?



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2010)

*1. den Laptop auspacken



2. langsam und bedächtig den Laptop öffnen



3. einschalten



4. sich überzeugen ob der Sitznachbar zuschaut



5. Internet öffnen



6. Augen kurz schließen,

wieder öffnen und den Blick

gegen den Himmel richten


7. tief einatmen und diesen Link öffnen:*






http://www.myit-media.de/the_end.html




*
Den Gesichtsausdruck des Nachbarn beobachten...*


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Apr. 2010)

Ich hab nen Fallschirm dabei 

rofl3 rofl3 rofl3​


----------



## Karrel (3 Apr. 2010)

rofl3
das ist aber echt fies!


----------



## neman64 (3 Apr. 2010)

Karrel schrieb:


> rofl3
> das ist aber echt fies!



Ja genau ich habe mich totgelacht.


----------



## Curtis (3 Apr. 2010)

nur scheiße,wenn der Flug weniger als eine Minute dauert^^


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Apr. 2010)

und dann ................. das nennt man dann wohl tilled hahahahahahaha


----------



## Crash (5 Apr. 2010)

Besten Dank , Katzun


----------



## hotboy5151 (21 Aug. 2010)

haha echt hamma


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (21 Aug. 2010)

*Katzun, das ist genial* 

​


----------



## vom1234 (21 Aug. 2010)

DANKE rofl3


----------



## syd67 (22 Aug. 2010)

werd ich mal machen wenn ich naechstes mal nach deutschland fliege


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

genial :thx: selten so gelacht


----------

